# Is this a western box turtle?



## GotTort (May 17, 2016)

One of my employees found this on the street near her suburban home in Phoenix AZ. I'm not familiar with box turtles but it seems to me that's what this is. I've only seen photos of the turt she found. In another photo his beak appears to be rather overgrown, making me wonder if this is an escaped pet rather than wild. 
None of her neighbors are missing a turtle and she also checked craigslist for lost turtles. I've told her if Sonoran desert turtle it is illegal to remove from wild.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 17, 2016)

Terrapene ornata luteola:






Notice how many lines radiate from the center of a scute.


Terrapene ornata ornata:



See how there are quite a bit fewer radiating lines.

The turtle in your picture is so faded that I can't see the radiating lines, but it could be a desert box turtle (western). But it surely is a very pretty turtle!!!


----------



## Millerlite (May 18, 2016)

GotTort said:


> One of my employees found this on the street near her suburban home in Phoenix AZ. I'm not familiar with box turtles but it seems to me that's what this is. I've only seen photos of the turt she found. In another photo his beak appears to be rather overgrown, making me wonder if this is an escaped pet rather than wild.
> None of her neighbors are missing a turtle and she also checked craigslist for lost turtles. I've told her if Sonoran desert turtle it is illegal to remove from wild.
> View attachment 173827



Looks like a possible hybrid or a 3 toed box turtle. Any plastron shots


----------



## GotTort (May 18, 2016)

Here are more photos. Thanks. It has 4 toes on hind legs


----------



## lisa127 (May 18, 2016)

GotTort said:


> Here are more photos. Thanks. It has 4 toes on hind legs
> View attachment 173959
> 
> View attachment 173960


Looks to be a 3 toed box turtle.


----------



## lisa127 (May 18, 2016)

lisa127 said:


> Looks to be a 3 toed box turtle.


I missed the 4 toes on hind feet. Some 3 toes can have 4, but it could also be an integrade with another sub species.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 18, 2016)

Westerns have a pattern on the plastron. Judging from the size of the turtle compared to that hand, I'm going with gulf coast box turtle


----------

